# Video of me with my horse



## Voltigeur (Jun 1, 2009)

It's a somewhat older video (about 3 years ago made by a friend)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

hmmm.. for some reason the video would not work for me :? not sure if its an internet connection issue on my end. Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

you are insane. Nice vid tho


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats wild good horse.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Very impressive. I would love to learn how you trained them to do those things... as well as yourself! I started doing trick training with one of my mares but I haven't kept it up and it was all her, not me.

They look like stunt horses; do you do anything with them? Exhibitions or TV/ film work?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

what on earth were you draging!!??


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

ROFL, I have to ask - how many times did you eat dirt before you perfected these moves? :lol:

Very impressive! Darn good horse you have to!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Looks painful to me
A lot of time and training went into this, I'm sure, but shouldn't you be wearing a helmet? (of course, I'm one to talk... because I don't wear one either, but if I were doing what you are doing, I think I would


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Wow that's impressive! My horse would pitch an absolute FIT if I ever tried something like this! You have a very well-trained horse! That's cool!


----------



## Voltigeur (Jun 1, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> what on earth were you draging!!??


 I wasn't the rider... it was me being dragged :wink:


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Haha that is awesome! I was about to ask if that was you being dragged. So now, why???? 

Love the video and love the song to go with


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

haha that was awesome!!! OMG Crazy but awesome


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Jun 15, 2009)

Very neat! I don't think I could ever do any of that myself, but I love watching others perform!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

How did you learn to do that? Its really freaking cool!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

are you meantal or something?? lol but its cool


----------

